# Hello all



## adamfrechette (Aug 15, 2004)

Hello,

I am a 19 year old composer from Manchester, NH. I have been composing for almost 4 years now. I am currently studying for my diploma in webpage design and after that back to private lessons for music theory and piano. I hope to go to Berklee before I am 23 and get a degree in composing for film, music theory and probably recording. I am working on the soundtrack for a indie game called "Morning's Wrath" a Medieval Action/Adventure RPG, http://www.etherealdarkness.com/mw .


Sincerely,


----------



## todo10 (Aug 15, 2004)

Welcome to V.I.Control Adam! So you've been composing since you were 15-16? Cool soundtrack on the game btw - thank you so much for sharing!

What samples are you using?


----------



## adamfrechette (Aug 15, 2004)

Been composing since I was 16, I am almost 20 my birthday is Nov 1st. As far as samples, that is a secret I like making people guess to see how good their ears are. Because I want to get to the point where people are like wow how did you get an orchestra to perform that :D 


Sincerely,


----------



## Frederick Russ (Aug 17, 2004)

What libraries are you using?


----------

